# Our first cook!



## allie (Aug 23, 2006)

Here are some pics of our first smoke this weekend.  I know we have some work to do but this was edible!


----------



## wittdog (Aug 23, 2006)

The PP looks great Allie...How did you do the chicken?


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 23, 2006)

Looks good Allie!  That's the best thing about BBQ, you get to practice alot and still eat!


----------



## allie (Aug 23, 2006)

I rubbed it with the same stuff I put on the pork.  It was a rub Steve-O sent me.  It was a bit too salty for my taste and I'll be doing some more experimenting until I get the flavor I want.  The chicken was put on at the same time as the pork and was pulled off about 11 hours later and put into foil until time to serve.  The pork was foiled after 13 1/2 hours.  We put them in a cooler and then took them out about 30 minutes before serving and I pulled it with two forks and put a little drizzle of sauce (NC style) on it.


----------



## JonM1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Hi Allie,

I have almost the same pit, did you burn wood in it or charcoal? also that flat piece on the top of the firebox was that an add on or can you buy them that way?


----------



## chris1237 (Aug 23, 2006)

Pork looks good but 11 hours seems long for chicken.

Chris


----------



## allie (Aug 23, 2006)

I agree, the chicken cooked way too long.  This was our first time and was definitely a learning experience.

As for the smoker, I'm not sure if it was an add-on or came that way.  Les worked on repossessed homes and found this in a storage shed.  He brought it home and we cleaned it up a bit.  This was our first time using it and we didn't do any mods on it.  

We used 10 lbs of charcoal, 25 pounds of hickory chunks, and some kind of fruit wood we had here.  I really think we used too much wood.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Aug 23, 2006)

25lbs in wood????       

6 chunks would have done you fine...more charcoal!!


----------



## Bruce B (Aug 23, 2006)

allie said:
			
		

> I agree, the chicken cooked way too long.  This was our first time and was definitely a learning experience.
> 
> As for the smoker, I'm not sure if it was an add-on or came that way.  Les worked on repossessed homes and found this in a storage shed.  He brought it home and we cleaned it up a bit.  This was our first time using it and we didn't do any mods on it.
> 
> We used 10 lbs of charcoal, *25 pounds of hickory chunks*, and some kind of fruit wood we had here.  I really think we used too much wood.




                                        

I'm only guessing here, but I think you could have cut back a little on the wood.


----------



## Finney (Aug 23, 2006)

That does sound like a lot of fuel... And 11 hrs for chicken is about 5 -8 hrs too long.


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Nice looking cooker Allie  

Seems like an awful lot of wood 

Try some Wolfe Rub, it's good stuff


----------



## allie (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks Puff!  After we get this cooking thing figured out, I'll have to get some Wolfe Rub.  I'd hate to spend the money and then burn it!  LOL

I agree we used too much wood.  Hey, you live and learn.......that's what it's all about!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2006)

Food looked great! How was the taste after using all that wood?


----------



## allie (Aug 23, 2006)

It was very smokey but decent.  The pork was fine after I put a little extra sauce on it.  We ate every bite of it!  As for the chicken, it wasn't awful if you removed the skin.  It was actually still quite moist and I ended up pulling it and putting sauce on it as well.  There's only a couple of leg quarters left so I guess everyone enjoyed it.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Aug 23, 2006)

Yup, like Larry said, the best part is eating all your practices!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 23, 2006)

You never go hungry with Q'ing as a passtime.


----------

